# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Your Chinese (Mandarin) for my English

## heartfelty

Anybody willing to teach me Mandarin in exchange for teaching HER English. I am a published English poet. 
Once a week lessons 2 hours per day preferable...Whenever you're available..  DomingoRRodriguez@gmail.com 
I have ICQ
I also have Skype username.
Private please!

----------


## Ashlee

I am Chinese, if you want, I can teach you.
and no need to teach me English, but if you want, it's Ok~~~~~~
If you can teach me Russian, that's better. cauz I will go there this November. 
my e-mai: ceekey8@hotmail.com

----------

